# Julie Borlaug



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The late Nobel peace prize winners granddaughter opines on Ag.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/borlaugs_grandaughter_tells_farmers_to_talk_straight_about_gmos_NAA_Jeanne_Bernick/


----------

